# [SOLVED] Flash buttons and external links - IE problem [Mopved from IE]



## aleksandra76 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello,
I'm just learning Flash. I designed interactive button with link to external page. It works when I teste the movie in Flash. It works when I play a movie in Dreamweaver but IE doesn't see the link. When I click on button nothing happen.
I have no idea what the problem is. 
Thank you,
Aleksandra


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Flash buttons and external links - IE problem*

Hello and welcome to TSF :wavey:

I am moving your thread to website design as I think you will get a better answer there.


----------



## aleksandra76 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Flash buttons and external links - IE problem [Mopved from IE]*

Thank you 
I solved the problem. I needed to change Global security settings for Flash Player. I'm sorry it wasn't problem with IE.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Flash buttons and external links - IE problem [Mopved from IE]*

No problems. I am glad you found the problem.

I will mark this thread solved.


----------

